# Creepiest Song?



## hopeandjoy (Aug 25, 2009)

Basically, what's the song that keeps you awake at night, shivering?

For me? Spirit Street (Fade Out) by Radiohead. I mean, wow! Just look at the lyrics!

The last two lines are the reason I can even still sleep.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 25, 2009)

The one you mentioned is really good. Every Rammstein lyric ever.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 25, 2009)

Black Hole Sun, but that's more due to the music video.


----------



## octobr (Aug 25, 2009)

Possum Kingdom by the Toadies? I don't know, we listen to it for group road trips.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 25, 2009)

I think my vote has to go to Parabol by Tool. In an amazing way it's just chilling to me.
Of course I recommend listening to Parabola as well, Parabol and Parabola being sister songs where Parabol is more a buildup into Parabola. Both are amazing especially combined. Check them out right here.

I also recommend giving a listen to Intension.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 26, 2009)

Parabola is a happy song about sex. Not creepy. 

From the same album, though, Faaip De Oiad by Tool is incredibly creepy. It's basically just cacaphonous, dissonant sounds, accompanying a terrified man's voice describing an alien encounter. It's not really a song, though. The creepiest song song might be Climbing Up The Walls by Radiohead... or some other song that I can't think of right now...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Serge Gainsbourg's got a couple with creepy lyrics. Marilou Sous La Neige is sort of a stealth-creepy one, since it's got a pretty happy tune. The problem is that as the song progresses, it gets about being more controlling of Marilou, until at the end the singer sets her on fire. The snow in the title (Sous La *Neige*) is the foam from the fire extinguisher. And as if it weren't weird enough the song has a companion piece where the lyrics talk about smashing her skull in with the fire extinguisher before lighting her up.
_But they sound so charming._

Sex Shop is just... strange. It's just Gainsbourg talking to a girl about the fact that she cheated on him and calling her a slut and a whore and a liar and asking her to describe everything, but with a smooth voice over a pretty peaceful melody.

Then there's Lemon Incest, which is a song he sung with his daughter just to gross everyone out.

Nirvana's Polly isn't very nice either. Because it's about a girl who gets raped and tortured with a blowtorch. So, er, yeah.


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 27, 2009)

Meshuggah - In Death Is Death, and Porcupine Tree - Strip The Soul both qualify as a slow, creepy soundtrack to some strange indie film about unnecessary surgery.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 31, 2009)

Anything by these guys when you're in the dark, alone.


----------



## sagefo (Aug 31, 2009)

Leslie Ann Levine, by The Decemberists. Something about dead babies is just creepy as hell.


----------



## Kurai (Sep 10, 2009)

How has no one mentioned Revolution 9? I n my opinion it's by far one of (or the) creepiest "songs" ever written. (I also think it's one of the best.)


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 10, 2009)

Why hasn't this been mentioned? D:

Okay well I'll just shut up now with my Vocaloid fandom.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 20, 2009)

lisaw said:


> How has no one mentioned Revolution 9? I n my opinion it's by far one of (or the) creepiest "songs" ever written. (I also think it's one of the best.)


Oh gosh...oh gosh. I agree with you.

Sorry for bumping this a bit, but this is seriously true.

Well, the first tme I listened to it was yesterday. At night. Nightmare Fuel incarnate.

And I thought I heard it tonight just a few minutes ago. Alone. At Night. I think I was just hearing things, but when I thought I heard some of the music, I tensed up.

But, I can listen to it in the mornng, a bit. xD


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 20, 2009)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

Handlebars By the Flobots.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

Moevot's music in general. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtMm7c0BKAo


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> Moevot's music in general.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtMm7c0BKAo


No, no you don't!  I kinda like that song!


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> No, no you don't!  I kinda like that song!


Can't you like it and find it creepy at the same time?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't find it creepy is what I meant.  Sorry for not spelling it out.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I didn't find it creepy is what I meant.  Sorry for not spelling it out.


No need to be rude. I like it AND find it creepy, I wasn't saying that you did.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> No need to be rude. I like it AND find it creepy, I wasn't saying that you did.


How was I being rude?  I should have not used roundabout ways of communication.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> How was I being rude?  I should have not used roundabout ways of communication.


Sorry. What I meant when I said "can't _you_ blah blah blah" was "can't _a person in general_ blah blah", because I sort of thought that you might think I didn't like it if I found it creepy, or that you like it and didn't appreciate me posting it on this board for some reason.  I just worded it wrong, that's all. 

When you said, "Sorry for not spelling it out", that sounded like a rather snappy and rude remark. I apologize if I misunderstood you. Clearly I have a mild case of the retarded today.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> Clearly I have a mild case of the retarded today.


ME TOO!


----------



## Kurai (Sep 22, 2009)

Eclipse said:


> Why hasn't this been mentioned? D:
> 
> Okay well I'll just shut up now with my Vocaloid fandom.



0_o That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 23, 2009)

Scream - A7X
Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 26, 2009)

hahaha fear garden that is amazing

i will counter you


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 26, 2009)

The intro to Tristania's Crushed Dreams is pretty fucking creepy.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 27, 2009)

"frankie teardrop" by suicide is the creepiest song i've ever heard by _far_.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 27, 2009)

if you just want to go by lyrics I'd say the murder and rape implied in Don't Say a Word, by Sonata Arctica, is pretty dark along with the pathos of the speaker.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 29, 2009)

don't say a word is fantastic


----------

